
How to find clients as a freelance developer – 5 actionable tips - kethmar
https://youtu.be/NDrpwEUt-LE
======
kethmar
Freelancing is fun - you get to meet new people, see other industries but also
get to decide which architectural and technological solutions to use.
Basically, you're the salesman, project manager, architect, and developer all
at the same time.

One of the hardest parts of freelancing is finding clients. Because of that,
I'd like to share with you the 5 tricks I use/follow to find freelance
projects.

